
The Psychomachia: An Early Medieval “Comic Book” - benbreen
http://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2017/01/the-psychomachia-an-anglo-saxon-comic-book.html
======
KineticLensman
People who are interested in reading a modern take on the sort of society in
which Psychomachia could have been read could do worse than read 'Hild' [0] by
Nicola Griffith. Hild is a fictionalized account of the early life of the
woman who became Hilda of Whitby, the founding abbess of the monastery at
Whitby. It is a historical drama, but written by a science fiction author who
uses her world-building skills to create a story of first-contact between the
court of a pagan king and the alien priests of Rome, told from the perspective
of a kick-ass ninja seer (Hild) who just happens to be the King's niece. Hild
could easily have been a character in Psychomachia

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hild_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hild_\(novel\))
[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilda_of_Whitby](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilda_of_Whitby)

------
otakucode
Saints were also often essentially an analog to modern superheroes. They
didn't need to eat, sleep, go to the bathroom. They didn't need to bathe yet
always smelled like roses. They performed miracles and other superhuman feats.
They were also abstinent, which is something people at the time viewed as no
more possible for a normal person than going without food and water entirely
was.

And, of course, they were much closer to actually being people than abstract
concepts like the Vices and Virtues, which I think puts them a bit closer to
'superhero' than the characters in this medieval comic book. Still, a very
neat historic work!

------
throwaway7767
This link is returning a 404 right now, unfortunately.

------
bitwize
It's... kind of a badass mediaeval Inside Out.

